# Boots



## RDUNNE (Apr 16, 2009)

What kind of boots does everyone where (if your service even requires you to where boots)? I have Itasca steel toed 8 inch top.


----------



## arawn (Apr 16, 2009)

I just recently bought myself a pair of HAIX...I love them. Yes, they are pricey, but I recently had major foot surgery on both feet and these boots fit like a glove.


----------



## silver (Apr 16, 2009)

I just got Rocky FirstMed 8inch boots...they seem pretty sweet


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 16, 2009)

For Ambulance:
Winter time: Danner Ft. Lewis Dry-Ice 600 g Thinsulate with saftey NMT.
Summer: Either Danner Acadias or Un-insulated Ft. Lewis NMT.

SAR:
For winter SAR I like The Ft. Lewis, Summer SAR I like to wear non-waterproof light hiker type boots, or sometimes just plain old leather loggers boots.

Fire:
For wildland fire I wear Danner Flashpoint NFPA cert. wildfire boots.

I guess I'm a Danner boot fan.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 19, 2009)

Converse with composite toe. 

Very comfortable, lightweight, offering steel toe protection, yet your feet won't fry in them when the temperature outside is 140 degrees.

Plus the price isn't too terrible.....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 19, 2009)

Matterhorn 10" TigerTip SAR boots.  Last pair of these I owned lasted for 7 years and are still wearable.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is what I want, when I get a job.

Haix AIRPOWER® X1 U.S.

i have to admit i'm a gear junkie and the "bellows" system as well as the $70 lifetime refurbish program has me jonesing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

5.11 ATAC Shield boots. Comfy and they don't break the bank.


----------



## reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Converse with composite toe.
> 
> Very comfortable, lightweight, offering steel toe protection, yet your feet won't fry in them when the temperature outside is 140 degrees.
> 
> Plus the price isn't too terrible.....



I am with you. Converse are great boots. Comfortable and very light. Love them.

Only other boot I like is an Altama. Well constructed and comfortable to wear. Just heavier then the Converse.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2009)

Timberland Pro 6 in steel toe.

http://www.timberland.com/product/i...&clickid=mainnav_browse_txt&parentPage=family


You won't get it into a high shine, but it works well and you can use liquid shoe polish to take out the grey trim and the logo.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 19, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I guess I'm a Danner boot fan.



Danners are the BOMB. I have multiple pairs of boots (I do SAR in CO... IMO a good pair of boots is the most important piece of equipment for anyone) but my Danners are by far the most durable, comfortable and waterproof. 

And I know they look ridiculous with my uniform, but in the winter I wear my Sorel Caribous.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 19, 2009)

Working on my second pair of Bates 8" TPF Steel Toe Zipper Boot from Galls. The first pair lasted over 2 1/2 years and were worn nearly every day at the firehouse or on the unit.  They fit great right out of the box, and at $100, they won't kill your budget, either.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 19, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> And I know they look ridiculous with my uniform, but in the winter I wear my Sorel Caribous.




My favorite partner does that also! At first I thought she was wierd, but now I dont think it is a bad idea.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 19, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My favorite partner does that also! At first I thought she was wierd, but now I dont think it is a bad idea.



After helping to take care of team member's frost-nipped toes because they wore their tac boots in the snow, I don't give a flying *** what they say about my caribous.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 20, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> After helping to take care of team member's frost-nipped toes because they wore their tac boots in the snow, I don't give a flying *** what they say about my caribous.



That is what I like about the Ft. Lewis NMT Dry-Ice Danners. 600 grams of thinsulate.................^_^ The only problem is in early spring, too cold to switch to un-insulated, too warm for winter boots. I have been experimenting with a pair of med. insulated Acadias though, so far so good!


----------



## paemt08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Today I just got a great deal on a new pair of Bates 8" Ultra Lite Side Zip. Got 'em on sale for $65, which means I only have to pay $5 for them since my agency covers $60. Sweet!


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 24, 2009)

Rothco 6"
Just got them today actually. Really really comfortable and seem pretty durable.

I figured i needed them for future employment as well as the fact that I'm signed up with our County's Medical Reserve Corp. We have a Plane crash drill on monday. got volunteers to be dropped off in the water off of the pier as survivors. Coastguard, AMR, and the MRC are taking place and we're all gonna be doing Triage and transport. 

Should be fun and good experience, gonna have choppers doing airlifts too!


----------



## runninhot (May 18, 2009)

Bates Ultralites with Goretex, 8 inch, side zipper. If you have an Academy nearby you can pick some up for around 90 bucks. They feel comfortable and you dont have to break the bank to get some. I have no complaints about them. There is little or no break-in time to them. Academy in my opinion is the best place to buy boots if you do not want to buy online. Check them out here:h34r:

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...s/service&start=0&selectedSKU=0548-04498-0008


----------



## sdemtb (May 20, 2009)

Bates 8" Ultra Lite Side Zip


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

Black Hawk Desert Ops 8" boots and Danner 8" Arcadia SXT boots


----------



## TraumaJunkie (May 21, 2009)

Rocky Paraboot 10" with the side zipper. 

People are really hit or miss with this boot. But be advised no matter what it will feel uncomfortable the first time wearing them. After the breaking in they form really well.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2009)

Haix  are great. FYI - TheFireStore.com is running a closeout deal on a discontinued model. less than $100 a pair.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 25, 2009)

Jon said:


> Haix  are great. FYI - TheFireStore.com is running a closeout deal on a discontinued model. less than $100 a pair.



Been looking at Haix, but, I want to try them on!!!!  And, well, the people I know that know where to do that, are hiding from me....  (hey, you, you still lurking????)


----------



## pfmedic (Jun 23, 2009)

haix  x1 airpower us. 


I wear my boots fourteen hours a day six times a week. They smell horrible obviously but they have held up for five months now... longer than any other boot I have had.

I just brush the dust off of them and squirt some leather car upholstery treatment spray on them that I bought in the vehicle care section of Wal-Mart. Dont have to shine them... Hell I dont have time anyway. haha

Trust me this is the way to go.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 23, 2009)

i love my airpowers.  too bad they are being discontinued. i wonder why.

also too bad i didnt find out about this sale a month ago when i bought my pair.


----------



## 1799687 (Jul 11, 2009)

i love my haix rescues. danners are nice too. $$$


----------



## VCEMT (Jul 14, 2009)

Steel toe Red Wing Boots.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey all

I am hoping to get some help with boot sizing and rather than start an entire thread thought I would ask here. So here in Australia we dont get the boots I want and so have to order offline. I am looking at getting a pair of the Bates Delta 6" in particular and I just want to know if anyone who has bates knows how the size of their boots compares to their casual shoes? I am a US size 11 in Nikes so I am planning on getting a Size 11 Normal/Medium width Bates boot. Just want to confirm that Bates boots dont run a half size bigger or anything, so instead of an 11 casual shoe I need a 10.5 in the Bates boots?

Thanks for any help

Jinx


----------



## Jinx (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump



Anyone? Please?


----------



## headfirst (Aug 22, 2009)

i had some bates couple years ago..........really true to size..........i use danner acadia elites now and they fit a half size small


----------

